# Before and after Ox.bath



## vincev (Jun 16, 2015)

Here is what the 41 came out like after taking a bath.The bike was originally a dark red it seems......


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 16, 2015)

Daaaaaaammmmnnnnn! So there WAS paint under all that crust! Nice job Vince!


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 16, 2015)

Damn Vince, what a remarkable outcome. The bike looks spectacular. What mix/ ratio did you use?


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 16, 2015)

Fantastic results!


----------



## petritl (Jun 16, 2015)

Wow, that turned out nice.


----------



## Boris (Jun 16, 2015)

Bike looks great. I wonder what effect an Oxalic Acid bath would have on a crusty old fart like you?


----------



## carrotsnax (Jun 16, 2015)

Looks phenomenal! What did you use?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CWCMAN (Jun 16, 2015)

My goodness, night and day!

looks great.....


----------



## the tinker (Jun 16, 2015)

Hey Vince, that turned out great!!! Did you get the O.X. from Ace?  I think of all the rust buckets I have passed on or parted out over the years. Nice job on a great looking bike.


----------



## pedal_junky (Jun 16, 2015)

Yes, well done. Fantastic.


----------



## vincev (Jun 16, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Daaaaaaammmmnnnnn! So there WAS paint under all that crust! Nice job Vince!




Very little paint .Some bare spots.


----------



## vincev (Jun 16, 2015)

carrotsnax said:


> Looks phenomenal! What did you use?
> 
> I used Oxalic acid from Ace.


----------



## vincev (Jun 16, 2015)

rollfaster said:


> Damn Vince, what a remarkable outcome. The bike looks spectacular. What mix/ ratio did you use?




Used about a table spoon and a half per gallon of water.


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 16, 2015)

Here's a couple rims that I used it on, one painted and one chrome.  FordMike sent me a link from eBay that sells it for $15 shipped for 5lbs.
View attachment 220522


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 16, 2015)

Wow it even reupholstered the seat and fixed the grips! Un-phucking believeable!


----------



## vincev (Jun 16, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> Here's a couple rims that I used it on, one painted and one chrome.  FordMike sent me a link from eBay that sells it for $15 shipped for 5lbs.
> 
> 
> have you still got that link?


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 16, 2015)

Here's a link Vince. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/OXALIC-ACID...084?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item46193340f4


----------



## Evans200 (Jun 16, 2015)

I might soak myself in a tub of that stuff. The bike looks fantastic!


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 16, 2015)

Pfffft, don't mess around with those little bags, If a little works well just think what you could do with a big bag.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/OXALIC-ACID...381?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item461933af7d


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 16, 2015)

OA is amazing stuff. I never measure I just pour in what I think is enough and let it go. V/r Shawn


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 16, 2015)

bikewhorder said:


> Pfffft, don't mess around with those little bags, If a little works well just think what you could do with a big bag.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/OXALIC-ACID...381?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item461933af7d




Really not much of a savings for buying such bulk


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 16, 2015)

Remarkable results!
A good paint store sells OX.
They call it wood bleach...


----------



## STRADALITE (Jun 16, 2015)

Whats the method to using OA?
Do the parts need to soak in it?
If so how long?


----------



## vincev (Jun 16, 2015)

STRADALITE said:


> Whats the method to using OA?
> Do the parts need to soak in it?
> If so how long?




I soaked the parts for 7-8 hours.Rinsed and washed the parts after.


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Jun 17, 2015)

Wow! And I thought my Elgin came out good!


----------



## bricycle (Jun 17, 2015)

I heard it might fade red colors... that looks great!!!!!


----------



## carrotsnax (Jun 17, 2015)

Did you submerse the parts in the fluid or did you kind of whips and polish to obtain the results you did. Looks paint friendly[emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carrotsnax (Jun 17, 2015)

I meant wipe not whips. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vincev (Jun 17, 2015)

carrotsnax said:


> I meant wipe not whips.
> 
> 
> Got a cheap kiddie pool from Aldi's for $5 and soaked the big parts.Small ones in a plastic pail.


----------



## Boris (Jun 17, 2015)

vincev said:


> Got a cheap kiddie pool from Aldi's for $5 and soaked my big parts.




Please Vince, this is a family site.


----------



## vincev (Jun 17, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> Please Vince, this is a family site.




At least you know my parts are big.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 17, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> Please Vince, this is a family site.




lol.....


----------



## chitown (Jun 17, 2015)

Time for the Lemon Pledge furniture polish to help protect and enhance the finish.


----------



## Boris (Jun 17, 2015)

chitown said:


> Time for the Lemon Pledge furniture polish to help protect and enhance the finish.




This may be a dumb question, but will the citrus in Lemon Pledge have any ill effects on any areas of exposed bare metal over the long term?


----------



## chitown (Jun 17, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> This may be a dumb question, but will the citrus in Lemon Pledge have any ill effects on any areas of exposed bare metal over the long term?




Wow, what a great, yet also very dumb question. Great because many people may not know the answer, dumb because *I* know the answer and assume it is basic knowledge to everyone else that is exactly not the same as me and may have never tried a certain product themselves like I did... before I knew myself, which means I once would have asked the same dumb question but was afraid to ask and sound dumb so instead I ruined a great original blue paint chain guard that changed colors rather quickly when I tried this... and acquired this basic knowledge. So back to your dumb ass question.

The "citrus" you refer to is actually not citrus at all but rather a member of the SC Johnson fragrance Palette. 

My favorite line is "Keep in mind these ingredients are tiny, tiny molecules." How harmful can a tiny little molecule be??? right???

http://www.whatsinsidescjohnson.com/en-us/products-by-brand/pledge/pledge-lemon-clean.aspx





SC Johnson’s Exclusive
Fragrance Palette

"*Here’s the full list of fragrance ingredients our perfumers select from to make SC Johnson scents. Keep in mind these ingredients are tiny, tiny molecules. A typical fragrance might mix 50 to 200 to create the perfect scent. Yet fragrance is still usually less than 2% of a product’s contents.

We share our full fragrance palette to make it possible for those with allergies or concerns about a particular ingredient to see if it might be used. And, we are adding product-specific fragrance ingredients, starting with our air care products.

If we use an ingredient you’re concerned about, please give us a call at 1-800-558-5252 and we can help you with specific product choices.

Please note: A few of our products do not yet use the SC Johnson Fragrance Palette. In these cases, this information is noted on the relevant product page on this site. This is typically because products were discontinued before the palette was introduced or because they are registered products for which government approval is required prior to a formula change.*"


My guess would be the protecting qualities or the oils and silicones and such would out power any acidic ingredient... especially if it's listed as a tiny, tiny ingredient.


----------



## Boris (Jun 17, 2015)

Chris, thanks for your reply. I gather that your last sentence gives the green light as to using this product on exposed metal in your opinion. I'm a bit confused about discoloring your chainguard, however. Did Lemon Pledge discolor your chainguard? Or is that just an analogy about your failure to ask a question regarding some other product and circumstance?


----------



## chitown (Jun 17, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> Chris, thanks for your reply. I gather that your last sentence gives the green light as to using this product on exposed metal in your opinion.




Yes.

eta I would re-apply and re-polish if let out in the rain or periodically if kept in storage.




Dave Marko said:


> ...is that an analogy about your failure to ask a question regarding some other product and circumstance?




Yes.


----------



## Duck (Jun 17, 2015)

chitown said:


> Wow, what a great, yet also very dumb question. Great because many people may not know the answer, dumb because *I* know the answer and assume it is basic knowledge to everyone else that is exactly not the same as me and may have never tried a certain product themselves like I did... before I knew myself, which means I once would have asked the same dumb question but was afraid to ask and sound dumb so instead I ruined a great original blue paint chain guard that changed colors rather quickly when I tried this... and acquired this basic knowledge. So back to your dumb ass question.



 Little things amuse little minds-


----------



## vincev (Jun 17, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> This may be a dumb question, but will the citrus in Lemon Pledge have any ill effects on any areas of exposed bare metal over the long term?




You know the old saying,"no question is dumb"but in Dave's case there is an exception.


----------



## vincev (Jun 17, 2015)

Actually,I sprayed the parts with satin clear enamel when they were finished.You cannot tell and it will not return to rust.I buy it at Menards for 2.99 a can.I use it on many outdoor things that stay out in the winter and never have a problem.


----------



## vincev (Jun 17, 2015)

I make these out of old barnwood and old tools I find.They are sprayed with the satin clear enamel every couple years and havent changed in years.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 17, 2015)

Vince, that is a beautiful work of art and it truly puts Martha Stewart to shame!


----------



## Pantmaker (Jun 17, 2015)

I just showed the before and after pics to my 5 year old twins and one said "Dad, that looks like a magic bike."


----------



## vincev (Jun 17, 2015)

GTs58 said:


> Vince, that is a beautiful work of art and it truly puts Martha Stewart to shame!




I have a few of them hanging on the garage.lol I find cheap old stuff at flea markets and put them on old barn wood.


----------



## Boris (Jun 17, 2015)

I have a feeling the Tinker could find a use for many of those items, in pretty short order.


----------



## vincev (Jun 17, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> I have a feeling the Tinker could find a use for many of those items, in pretty short order.




Tinker could have his puppet crew make them.


----------



## chitown (Jun 18, 2015)

Duck said:


> Little things amuse little minds-




I amuse you???





... and who are you calling little?


----------



## the tinker (Jun 18, 2015)

chitown said:


> i amuse you???
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yeah, you're a fuuny guy!


----------



## vincev (Jun 18, 2015)

Send you puppet gang to get him Tinker.


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 23, 2015)

vincev said:


> carrotsnax said:
> 
> 
> > Looks phenomenal! What did you use?
> ...


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Jul 23, 2015)

Ebay. Way better pricing anyways.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...lic+acid.TRS0.G|1|0&_nkw=oxalic+acid&_sacat=0


----------



## mrg (Jul 23, 2015)

bought some O acid at the hardware store, was a lot more expensive but it's 99.9, the stuff in ebay 99.5, is there a big difference ?


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Jul 23, 2015)

I've been extremely happy with the stuff I get off of ebay. I've noticed no difference.


----------



## vincev (Jul 24, 2015)

Tinker and I were walking around a show  and found this new chrome light for $2.I "aged" it and blends right in on the bike......


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 24, 2015)

Looks great Vince.


----------



## vincev (Jul 24, 2015)

Here is the picture you requested syclesavage..............


----------



## syclesavage (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks Vince


----------



## the tinker (Jul 24, 2015)

That light turned out good Vince. That was a real nice working light with excellent chrome. When you asked the vendor how much for the light I really liked his reply,"2 bucks OK?"
And yes that O.X. is the best stuff since canned beer!


----------



## Boris (Feb 16, 2016)

vincev said:


> Used about a table spoon and a half per gallon of water.




How much should I use for 2 gallons of water?


----------



## vincev (Feb 16, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> How much should I use for 2 gallons of water?



I cant figure that out so just make 1 gallon.


----------



## Boris (Feb 16, 2016)

vincev said:


> I cant figure that out so just make 1 gallon.




Sorry, maybe that question was a bit tough. How about if I only want to make up .375 of a gallon. What ratio should I use then?


----------



## vincev (Feb 16, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> Sorry, maybe that question was a bit tough. How about if I only want to make up .375 of a gallon. What ratio should I use then?



I would suggest making the whole gallon and dumping  all but the.375


----------



## Boris (Feb 16, 2016)

vincev said:


> I would suggest making the whole gallon and dumping  all but the.375




Me dump water? I think you're forgetting who you're talking to. I'd sooner drink it.


----------



## vincev (Feb 16, 2016)

maybe instead of dumping the remainder you can mike some kool aid in it and open up a Kool Aid stand.


----------



## Boris (Feb 16, 2016)

vincev said:


> maybe instead of dumping the remainder you can mike some kool aid in it and open up a Kool Aid stand.




Very entertaining idea. With all the kids in the neighborhood, I should do very well.


----------



## vincev (Feb 16, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> Very entertaining idea. With all the kids in the neighborhood, I should do very well.



Now your thinking like me.


----------



## Boris (Feb 16, 2016)

vincev said:


> Now your thinking like me.




Now all I need is a power washer, leaf blower, some guns, some old radios, polyester pants, a Cheetos bike, a Hasbro riding inchworm, my old blow-up doll girlfriend, and of course, a siren helmet.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 16, 2016)

I heard that the price of OA has gone thru the roof. Flint, Michigan is buying it all up and using it in hopes that it will detox their water supply.


----------



## CrazyDave (Feb 16, 2016)

Im amazed. Great example man.


----------



## vincev (Feb 17, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> Now all I need is a power washer, leaf blower, some guns, some old radios, polyester pants, a Cheetos bike, a Hasbro riding inchworm, my old blow-up doll girlfriend, and of course, a siren helmet.



Dont forget old VW's That should be easy for a tree hugger like you.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Feb 17, 2016)

vincev said:


> Here is what the 41 came out like after taking a bath.The bike was originally a dark red it seems......
> 
> So, you filled the blue swimming pool, on the patio, with your treatment mix; and, baptized the bicycle, and even the handle bar grips were renewed? WOW! All these years I've been a good Presbyterian... now I know why my brother became a Baptist minister!


----------

